# IGF-1 LR3



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am pretty sure i can ask this as its a research peptide but if not mods please delete.

where do you get your IGF-1 LR3 from? Have been looking at pro peptides. I want somewhere reliable and cheap but dont want to scrimp on quality obviously. Thanks 

Also is there much difference between the lr3 or des in terms of usage/gains etc.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've read that DES has to be used IM, whereas LR3 can go both ways im n subq

and because of the half life of DES, it should only be used around the timing of training, eg 20-30 min pre as an example


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

m118 said:


> I've read that DES has to be used IM, whereas LR3 can go both ways im n subq
> 
> and because of the half life of DES, it should only be used around the timing of training, eg 20-30 min pre as an example


Thanks mate. Ill still use the lr3 IM on the muscle trained along. I have ordered some to do 80mcg a day for 37 days.


----------



## andee (Mar 16, 2012)

Holy sh*t, you get great pumps of igflr3.

Took it for the first time today, about 40mcgs 30 mins before the workout. Dont know if it was a placebo effect or what but I felt like my muscles were gonna pop, did a new PB on the bench press as well.


----------



## smallbaby (Apr 17, 2012)

do you guys use any type of carbs if you use it preworkout?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

smallbaby said:


> do you guys use any type of carbs if you use it preworkout?


yes it deffo meeds some carbs intra workout, can make u go hypo if not, used with supra other day for 1st time, felt pumped but nothing amazing, but im sure over a week or so it will show something up, going to run des pre wo too when it arrives, and maybe use lr3 pwo instead.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Jim78 said:


> yes it deffo meeds some carbs intra workout, can make u go hypo if not, used with supra other day for 1st time, felt pumped but nothing amazing, but im sure over a week or so it will show something up, going to run des pre wo too when it arrives, and maybe use lr3 pwo instead.


Why use lr3 post wo?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Why use lr3 post wo?


cos i can lol, nah, my pref would be gh/slin IM into site trained pwo as had great results but got the lr3 off Supra cos my des hasn't arrived mate.....so were actually using pre atm.....was just a thought on how to use it when the des arrives.......no good that way?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Src do it don't they


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I cant say i noticed the sort of pump i have read about but i will stick with it. Will be doing 40mcg in each bicep tonight before back and biceps and will see how we go on. Its a very interesting drug though and researched it alot!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Why use lr3 post wo?


Would love your input on a protocol for igf1 lr3 mate! You helped me massively in the past on peptides.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would love your input on a protocol for igf1 lr3 mate! You helped me massively in the past on peptides.


Really toiling for time to get in depth with anything just now mate but if you only have LR3 then pre wo or the day after training would be reccomendation.

MGF is the dominant growth factor post workout, there is no mgf receptor so it acts on the igf receptor and will displace mgf if used.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Really toiling for time to get in depth with anything just now mate but if you only have LR3 then pre wo or the day after training would be reccomendation.
> 
> MGF is the dominant growth factor post workout, there is no mgf receptor so it acts on the igf receptor and will displace mgf if used.


is it peg mgf thats the one to get Stephen?


----------



## smallbaby (Apr 17, 2012)

ok is it just me or LR3 hurts like injecting glass??


----------



## andee (Mar 16, 2012)

smallbaby said:


> ok is it just me or LR3 hurts like injecting glass??


Im guessing youre using it with Acetic Acid ? try addiing a little bac water to it, should lessen the sting a little


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

wouldn't bother with acetic acid if your gonna get through the vial in 20-25 days tbh and you'll get a lot better in jection, pain free.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Jim78 said:


> is it peg mgf thats the one to get Stephen?


I prefer non peg myself, Both have their uses though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help Stephen! How you doing anyway?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks for the help Stephen! How you doing anyway?


Barely ate, trained or done anything like a bb'er for around 6 months.

My baby girl is now 4 months old and hopefully starting to settle into a routine, will hopefully be doing a log of my return soon 

If you need advice on anything in particular then drop me a pm and I'll give you my email, can only really get online during the odd spare 5 mins at work but can reply via mail if it's nothing too urgent.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Barely ate, trained or done anything like a bb'er for around 6 months.
> 
> My baby girl is now 4 months old and hopefully starting to settle into a routine, will hopefully be doing a log of my return soon
> 
> If you need advice on anything in particular then drop me a pm and I'll give you my email, can only really get online during the odd spare 5 mins at work but can reply via mail if it's nothing too urgent.


Brilliant. congratulations i didnt even know!!

Good to hear from you mate.


----------

